# Need a recipe



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

For the last year I've wanted to try soap making. I've been picking up equipment ( scales, thermometer, stick mixer, etc) and ingredients ( lye, oils, etc.). Now i need a good easy 1st timers goats milk soap recipe! Any suggestions?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

25% coconut oil
10% Castor oil
25% Walmart GV shortening, beef tallow, palm
40% olive oil
http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp

Set the amount of oils you want by clicking on ounces and filling in the green box next to ounces. Then click on each oil and add the percents next to the oil. Click on the "View or Print" button and you will come up with the amount of lye and liquid needed for the recipe. Freeze the goat's milk until slushy, set the container in an ice water bath and add lye very slowly a little at a time, stirring constantly until all is added and dissolved. Melt the coconut oil and GV shortening and then add to the liquid oils. Blend well and add lye solution. Stick blend until it comes to trace, pour in mold and set the mold in the refrigerator or freezer for 24 hours. Unmold and cut.


----------



## Everydayveggies (Jan 4, 2013)

I finally got up the courage to make my first batch of soap this week after reading tons of books and watching youtube.

Here is a milk and honey bar I made this week. It turned out really well. It makes a 1.9 lb batch of soap which is a good size to start with. I used a plastic mold 2.5 x 2.25 x 9.5 (plastic drawer organizer from Walmart)

4.58 oz olive oil
4.58 oz coconut oil
11.68 oz lard
1.5 oz powdered goatâs milk
2 tsp ground oatmeal
1 tsp honey
7 oz distilled water
2.93 oz lye crystals

You can sub the lard for vegetable shortening. Plug the new amounts into a lye calculator to come up with your new lye amount if you use vegetable shortening.

Mix lye into the water and set aside to cool.

Melt lard and then add the other oils. Stir lye water into the oil mixture. Mix with a stick blender until a light trace is achieved. 

Add powered milk, oats and honey. Mix thoroughly. Pour into a lined mold. Cover with plastic wrap and cover with a towel. Let set 24 hours. Cut into bars and then set in a tray to age for 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a few easy recipes (and a pictorial 'how-to') on my Soapmaking page.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Mother Earth Living (I think it used to be Herb Companion) has soap recipes.

http://www.motherearthliving.com/


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=17.0;wap2

This is the recipe I've been using. pretty simple & so far this turns out for me every time. Cures nice & a good lather.

I have been wanting to try some of Mullerslanefarm's recipes too though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a reminder!

Every soap recipe you find (internet, book), please be sure to run it through a lye calculator to double check the lye amount.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Everydayveggies what color does your soap turn out to be?


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

4.58 oz olive oil
4.58 oz coconut oil
11.68 oz lard
1.5 oz powdered goat&#8217;s milk
2 tsp ground oatmeal
1 tsp honey
7 oz distilled water
2.93 oz lye crystals

If I wanted to use this recipe with fresh goat's milk instead of powered goats milk, how much should I use? I still can't figure out the lye calculator--sorry. I'm going to have to work on my basic math skills since it doesn't look all that complicated. My brain must be soft from using a calculator all these years.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

When making GM soap with fresh(frozen) milk I always have the oils melted and ready to go. Just as soon as the lye is incorporated it is combined with the oils. That way the lye mix isn't sitting around warming up. It keeps the soap a little bit lighter in color.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Absolutely, lathermaker! Always have your oils ready to receive your lye solution BEFORE working with the lye and frozen milk. then add your lye solution immediately to the waiting oils.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Olivia67 said:


> 7 oz distilled water
> 
> If I wanted to use this recipe with fresh goat's milk instead of powered goats milk, how much should I use?


Substitute the 7 oz of water with 7 oz of Frozen GM


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

So in most soap recipes, you can substitute milk for water? I have a book on soapmaking that says to only substitute 1/2 the water for milk and to be very--very careful when mixing the lye because the the mixture will be super strong at first when using only 1/2 the water until you get the other 1/2 of the milk into it. I don't understand why you can't just mix the water and milk together and then it won't be as strong. UGH, soapmaking can be very frustrating. The soap calculator just keeps telling me that the recipes I put in it isn't in their database. I thought the whole idea of the lye calculator was to run new recipes in it? I don't even know where to put the recipe in so that the soap calculator works either.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Lathermaker and MullersLaneFarm. I didn't know that I was supposed to put the oils in right away. See, I mix the milk and lye outside so I don't have those nasty fumes in the house, plus we have snow so I was using the snow to cool off the lye and milk in the bowl. I thought that I had to wait until the lye and milk cooled first before adding the oils, which I have already heated to 115 degrees F and on standby on simmer on the stove. I must be burning the milk! Oh Darn it! Thank you guys so much. I think my post above is a little whiny, sorry about that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you are using SoapCalc, they have instructions on how to use it.

Use water for your lye solution for your first couple of batches. Even when using water, I use half the weight as ice.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Olivia67 said:


> 4.58 oz olive oil
> 4.58 oz coconut oil
> 11.68 oz lard
> 1.5 oz powdered goatâs milk
> ...


ok i just made this recpie 3 hrs or so ago. i just noticed i left out 1.6 oz of olive oil. this is why you should do it without interuptions from children.
Is the whole project trash? I have plenty more oils and goat milk. 
any feed back is wanted.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I got answers already thank you.


----------

